# King of Bikepark Bad Wildbad



## fez (2. Juni 2004)

Wer von euch fährt am 26./27.06 da mit bzw. ist noch am überlegen ?


Reizen würde es mich schon, habe ja letztes Jahr den Schwanz eingezogen - eigentlich bin ich ja froh wenn ich sauber runterkomme und nur einmal anhalten muss um den rechten Arm auszuschütteln....


----------



## Froschel (2. Juni 2004)

glaub da bin ich schon zu alt, oder gibt`s da auch ne Seniorengruppe für Fahrer mit ergrautem oder gänzlich fehlendem Haupthaar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (2. Juni 2004)

also fahren muss ich eh, um kraft für PdS zu bekommen 
wie ist denn da der genau Ablauf? hab mich damit nie genauer beschäftigt ehrlich gesagt


----------



## fez (2. Juni 2004)

Bernhard - wir starten in der Legends-Class, ist doch klar !
Wenn ich allerdings meinen Kalender so anschaue habe ich ja schon meine Zweifel ob ich das hinbekomme... Müsste dann wahrscheinlich auch Schwarzspechts Tour eine Woche vorher absagen :-((

Details: 
Nationale MTB Downhill-Serie 
um den King of Bikepark 2004 

Die Rennserie besteht aus vier nationalen (buo) ausgetragenen Einzelveranstaltungen. 
Die Veranstaltungen sind finanziell, juristische und sportlich unabhängig. Alle Rennen werden nach der Generalausschreibung und dem Reglement der UCI durchgeführt. Das Gesamtergebnis setzt sich aus der Punktevergabe der Seeding Runs und der Rennläufe zusammen, das bedeutet es gibt ein Streichresultat des Rennlaufes. Es wird von www.bikepark.net geführt und unter www.kingofbikepark.de sowie www.bayerischer-radsportverband.de ebenso veröffentlicht. Die Rennen dienen der Nachwuchsförderung und sind offen für Lizenz und (Hobby)FUNklassen. 
Die Zeitnahme erfolgt von der Fa. SDO-Timing elektronisch. 

1. Rennen am 24./25.April 2004 in Merxhausen / Solling (Niedersachsen) 
2. Rennen am 08./09. Mai 2004 in Winterberg / Hochsauerland (Hessen) 
3. Rennen am 26.27. Juni in Bad Wildbad / Schwarzwald (Baden-Württemberg) 
4. Finale am 18./19.September 2004 in Bischofsmais / Geißkopf (Bayern) 

Veranstalter: 

Rennen 1 DDMC-Solling e.V.(André Gehl, Fichtestr. 14, 37574 Einbeck, www.ddmc-solling.de, E-Mail: [email protected]) und 
Solling-Funpark (Hartmut Kumlehn, Merxhausener Str. 14, 37627 Heinade, www.solling-funpark.de, E-Mail: [email protected]) 
Rennen 2 /4 Bayerischer Radsportverband, Bavarian MTB-Lions e.V., Bikepark Bischofs- 
mais Diddie Schneider, Unterbreitenau 1, 94253 Bischofsmais Tel.09920- 
903135 www.bikepark.net, [email protected]
Bankverbindung: VR Bank Regen Konto Nr. 212229 BLZ: 741 641 49 
1. Vorsitzender: Hans-Joachim Hösch, Sonnenstraße 21, 91074 Herzogenaurach, E-Mail: [email protected]
Fax: 09132/737523. Tel. 0179/4952873 
Rennen 3 Bikers Paradise, Peter Schmid, Peter-Liebig-Weg 10, 75323 Bad Wildbad, Tel. 07081/380120, www.bikers-paradise.org, E-Mail: in[email protected]
Anmeldung: 

Für die einzelnen Veranstaltungen erfolgen separate Ausschreibungen. Die Meldungen sind direkt an den Veranstalter zu richten. Informationen zur Anmeldung im Internet unter 
www.kingofbikepark.de



Meldeschluss: Die Meldung muss in jedem Fall 1 Woche vor der Veranstaltung beim Veranstalter vorliegen. Das heißt, jeweils der Freitag 24.00 Uhr, eine Woche vorher. 
Nachmeldungen sind bis Sonntag 09:00 Uhr unter Zahlung einer Nachmeldegebühr i.H. von Euro 10,-- möglich. 
Die Meldung muss das Geburtsdatum und bei Lizenzfahrern den UCI-Code enthalten. 
Bei Teilnehmern, die das 18. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben, muss der Anmeldung die Einverständniserklärung der Erziehungsberechtigten beiliegen. 
Die Anmeldung wird erst nach Eingang des Startgeldes auf dem jeweiligen Konto gültig. Bei der Überweisung sollte der Verwendungszweck Startgebühr DH angegeben werden. Bei Nichtteilnahme besteht kein Anspruch auf Rückerstattung des Startgeldes 


Startgebühren: Bei Geldeingang bis 1 Woche vor Rennbeginn beträgt die Startgebühr inkl. Transportpauschale Euro 30,--. 
Bei Nachmeldungen beträgt die Startgebühr für alle Teilnehmer (d.h. auch für Lizenzfahrer) Euro 30,-- + Euro 10,-- Nachmeldegebühr. 
Das Pfand für die Startnummern beträgt für alle Euro 5.--. 


Startnummern: Die Startnummern werden beim jeweiligen Rennen vergeben und behalten ihre Gültigkeit bis zum Endlauf. Die Startnummern müssen gut sichtbar vorne am Lenker angebracht werden. 
Für evtl. ausgegebene Rückennummern gilt das gleiche. 
Der Veranstalter behält sich vor, das Pfand für unbrauchbar gewordenen Nummern einzubehalten. 



Zeitplan: 
Samstag : 
Startnummernausgabe 09.00 bis 12.00 Uhr 
Freies Training 10.00 bis 18.00 Uhr 

Sonntag: 
Startnummernausgabe 08.00 bis 09.00 Uhr (Nachmeldeschluss bis 09.00 Uhr) 
Pflichttraining 08.00 bis 10.30 Uhr 
Seedingrun 11.00 bis 13.00 Uhr 
Rennlauf ab 13.30 Uhr 

Siegerehrung ca. 30 Minuten nach Rennschluss 

Startberechtigung: 

Die Rennen sind für alle Lizenzklassen offen. Hobbyklassen fahren in separaten Rennen. 

Startabstände: 

Die Startabstände betragen i. d. R. 30 Sekunden bzw. 1 Minute. 

Startreihenfolge: 

Die Startreihenfolge richtet sich nach dem Gesamtstand der Serie. Bei ersten Rennen wird nach dem Eingang der Nennungen gestartet. Es fährt immer der/die Schnellste zuletzt. 

Klasseneinteilung: 

Nur (Hobby)FUN-klasse: 
Jahrgang 1992 und jünger: Kids 
Jahrgang bis 1985: Hardtail 

Gestartet wird jeweils für (Hobby)FUN- und Lizenzklassen in getrennten Rennen 

Jahrgang 1991  1990: Schüler 
Jahrgang 1989  1986: Jugend/Junioren 
Jahrgang 1985  1975: Herren/Elite 
Jahrgang bis 1974: Kategorie Senioren/Masters 
Jahrgang bis 1985: Frauen/Elite 


Pflichttraining: Alle Teilnehmer müssen einen Pflichttrainingslauf, bei denen eine Registrierung am Start und Ziel vorgenommen wird, absolvieren. Nur mit der Registrierung werden die Fahrer zu den Rennläufen zugelassen. Während des Freien Trainings sowie beim Pflichttraining müssen die Fahrer Lenkernummern und Schutzkleidung tragen. Regelverstöße führen zur Disqualifikation. 


Schutzbekleidung: Alle Teilnehmer müssen im Training und in den Rennläufen folgende Schutzbekleidung tragen: 
-Ellenbogenschützer 
-Knieschützer 
-Rücken und Brustprotektoren 
-Integralhelm 
-Handschuhe mit langen Fingern 
Bei Nichteinhaltung erfolgt die sofortige Disqualifikation 

Technischer Zustand der Sportgeräte: Jeder Fahrer und Teilnehmer ist für sein Rad-Material und seine Schutzkleidung selbst verantwortlich. Der Zustand, die Qualität und die Konzeption bzw. Konstruktion darf keine Gefahr für die Teilnehmer oder Dritte darstellen. Die Schutzbekleidung muss das CE Zeichen enthalten. 


Siegerehrung: Die besten drei jeder Klasse werden ca, 30 Minuten nach Rennende geehrt. 


Tagespreise: Alle Klassen erhalten Sachpreise.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (2. Juni 2004)

[email protected]! Wenn ihr dort wirklich mitfahrt, werde ich alle Touren- und CC-Weicheier (mich eingeschlossen) zusammentrommeln - und wir werden euch anfeuern!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liebesspieler (2. Juni 2004)

klar, das klingt gut. 30 euro sind auch nicht so wild finde ich, wenn man samstags + sonntags hinfährt an einem we ist vielleicht weniger los, es kostet aber auch deutlich mehr. und ich darf sogar noch in der juniorenklasse mitfahren ihr säcke ()


----------



## fez (2. Juni 2004)

ich könnte (wenn überhaupt) eh nur Sonntags... mal beim Veranstalter nachfragen ob das überhaupt geht

kuhle Sache Schwarzspecht


----------



## liebesspieler (2. Juni 2004)

wie siehts aus frank, lust auf ne kleine wette, sozusagen als ansporn? ich wette um deinen wal - alternativ um einen kasten bier oder einen gegenstand deiner wahl.


----------



## fez (2. Juni 2004)

Jetzt sollte ich nur noch wissen um was es in der Wette überhaupt geht...


----------



## liebesspieler (2. Juni 2004)

na komm, jetzt mach mir mal hier nicht den phjascer...wer die höhere startnummer hat natürlich!


----------



## Trailrider79 (2. Juni 2004)

ich denke, nur sonntags sollte kein problem sein, da smastags ja nur freies training ist. mußt halt kurz hinfahren und dir deine startnummer abholen. sonntags is ja erst seeding-run und dann final

fahrt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (2. Juni 2004)

Auf dass das adrenalin die alten adern mal wieder so richtig durchpustet. will auch mitfahren. man sieht sich dann hoffentlich in der senioren (oh gott wie sich das anhört) klasse wieder.
bin vielleicht am sa zum training in bad w. wie schauts fez?

see ya s


----------



## fez (2. Juni 2004)

@Hannes:

0.) eieiei, ich out mich hier ja ganz schön als Voll-Senior: was ist denn ein _phjascer_ nun schon wieder ? 

1.)Was ist denn Dein Tip für die Wette des "Northernlights-Speedmasters des Seeding-Runs" ? Ich setze auf Bernhard der mit stählernen Nerven einen astreinen, sturzfreien Lauf ins Ziel bringen wird während Du und ich unseren Start verpassen da ich vor lauter Aufregung vom Töpfchen nicht mehr runterkomme und Du zwei rechte Handschuhe dabei hast und Dir erst ein Paar neue kaufen muss (ist mir letztens übrigens auch passiert, wenigstens habe ich aber auch tatsächlich ein neues paar Handschuhe benötigt...)  

2.) eigentlich sollte der Northernlights-Speedmaster ja im eigentlichen Rennen ermittelt werden - man könnte ja auch aus taktischen Grüden im seeding run noch langsamer unterwegs sein als wir es sowieso schon sind....

3.) Leider steht meine Teilnahme zwecks Zeitmangel tatsächlich auf tönernen Füssen. Muss erst mal meinen Capo fragen...

@ Speedbullit: Lust hätte ich natürlich grosse - obs aber klappt steht auf einem anderen Blatt

Gruss an alle 

Frank


----------



## fez (2. Juni 2004)

hab selber rausbekommen was ein phjascer ist....


----------



## Triple F (2. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> hab selber rausbekommen was ein phjascer ist....



So könntetst du ja alternativ einen neuen Fred aufmachen   

Deine CD ist schon zusammengestellt, allerdings hat es in unserer WG gestern mal komplett ne Sicherung zer-fez-t, so dass ich den Brenner von Hand anwerfen muss....ziemlich mühsam...

"Wie lang soll ich bleiben? / Es hat keinen Sinn zu warten bis es besser wird / das bißchen besser / wär das warten nicht wert."


----------



## fez (3. Juni 2004)

@Triple: super ! bin schon sehr gespannt...

@alle: also meine Teilnahme zumindest steht (Training auf der Strecke noch nicht so richtig). Bzgl. Wette: ich werde meine Bestes geben die Ehre der Northernlights-Seniorengruppe gegenüber den NL-Grünschnäbeln zu verteidigen ! Bernhard - auch dabei ?

@Speedbullit: ich versuche es einzurichten dass ich Samstag Nachmittag auch komme, sicher ist es noch nicht



Greetings


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Juni 2004)

Also, der 27. ist gaaanz dick im Kalender angestrichen!!
Was zum Henker ist denn ein "Seedingrun"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (3. Juni 2004)

seedingrun = qualifikation


----------



## fez (4. Juni 2004)

wie schauts bei Dir aus ? Bei mir klappts Sa evtl.


----------



## fez (7. Juni 2004)

DH-Rumgeöttel zwecks Training von Bernhard und Fez und Speedbullit...

Hat denn sonst keiner Böcke hier ? Wo sind denn alle Freireiter aus dem Norden ? 
- Croissant (endlich die Sau rauslassen)
- Liebesspieler
- ohne-bike-is-nix
- usw., usw. ?


----------



## liebesspieler (7. Juni 2004)

bin dabei


----------



## crossie (7. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn sonst keiner Böcke hier ? Wo sind denn alle Freireiter aus dem Norden ?
> - Croissant (endlich die Sau rauslassen)



bin arbeiten, versuch mir aber zumindest für einen tag freizunehmen... SA oder SO? mal schaun.

bilders von der kompletten sau gibbet heut abend.

cheers
crossie


----------



## Triple F (7. Juni 2004)

Mist, an dem WE ist das Southside-Festival. Da paßt ja wieder alles...


----------



## liebesspieler (7. Juni 2004)

er meint glaub ich sonntag, wie es da steht
prinzipiell is mir das aber ehrlich gesagt bumms, ich bin auch am donnerstag da, und die beiden tage des wochenendes vermutlich auch.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. Juni 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Southside-Festival/QUOTE]
> 
> ... kann ich leider dieses Mal nicht. Ausserdem muß ich ja als Chef-Supporter nach Wildbad. Aber mit Wilco, Pixies, Bowie & Co. - wäre nicht schlecht!
> 
> ...


----------



## fez (7. Juni 2004)

eieiei, Liebespieler, da müssen wir uns aber warm anziehen beim Rennen so wie Du ranklotzt !




			
				Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Triple F schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fez (7. Juni 2004)

.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschakaa (7. Juni 2004)

bin wahrscheindlich dabei, ich hoffe auf regenwetter - bin vor ein paar wochen bei regen gefahren und da hat mir die strecke erst richtig getaugt!


----------



## fez (7. Juni 2004)

bei Regen ziehe ich den Schwanz ein - kein Eiertanz für mich....


----------



## liebesspieler (7. Juni 2004)

wo er recht hat, hat er im grunde recht. nur nass is wildbad wirklich wildbad eigentlich.


----------



## fez (7. Juni 2004)

Wildbad heisst für mich 35° im Schatten und staubtrocken.


----------



## liebesspieler (8. Juni 2004)

du bist ein unverbesserlicher schönwetterbiker ... willste mein cannondale haben?


----------



## fez (8. Juni 2004)

wird dann das Wetter besser am WE ?


----------



## fez (8. Juni 2004)

gerade gesehen - Froschl startet in der FR-Klasse:

"Freeride alle Jahrgänge 
Bedingungen: Die Federwege vorn und hinten dürfen 140 mm nicht überschreiten und 2 Kettenblätter müssen schaltbar sein. "

Es gibt also 3 Klassen die nicht gemeinsam gewertet werden:

DH
HT
FR


----------



## Ritter Parzifal (8. Juni 2004)

gabs da schon mal ein komplett trockenes rennwochenende?
ich werde trotzdem auch dabei sein.


----------



## Froschel (9. Juni 2004)

also wenns nicht schüttet wie aus Eimern und der Herr Schwarzspecht bringt seine Rassel mit, bin ich auf jedenfall dabei.
Vielleicht bringt ja auch der Herr Wooly seine hochgezüchtete Cheerleaderin Luca mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. Juni 2004)

Kanns kaum erwarten!!!


----------



## fez (11. Juni 2004)

Bernhard und ich starten 9.45 am ManMob

Hannes - fährst Du bei mir mit oder seperat ?

Speedbullit - wie schauts aus, trifft man Dich im BW ?

Croissant - frei bekommen ?

Yippieyeah

Frank


----------



## Speedbullit (11. Juni 2004)

Sonntag ist dick eingeplant. da ich am sa abend einen kollegen in der 30er rund begrüßen muss, steht noch nicht fest wann wir einfallen werden. bis so.


----------



## ricktick (11. Juni 2004)

Soll ruhig regnen


----------



## liebesspieler (11. Juni 2004)

ich werde wohl seperat fahren, bin ich bisschen unabhängiger
naja regen wär nicht so fein, das würde stürze hageln.
werde übrigends morgen in wildbad sein.


----------



## fez (11. Juni 2004)

ja, dachte ich mir.

Warst Du übrigens am Hitze-Donnerstag dort ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (12. Juni 2004)

mit den einradfahrern?  nein war ich dann doch nicht da


----------



## Wooly (12. Juni 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht bringt ja auch der Herr Wooly seine hochgezüchtete Cheerleaderin Luca mit ?



Ich habe zwar Schwangerenbetreuung und kann deshalb nicht selber fahren, aber Familie Thiel wird vollzählig erscheinen, um die Helden der Lights gebührend anzufeuern und zum Sieg zu brüllen.

Wann geht es denn genau los?

mfg Marcus


----------



## Wooly (13. Juni 2004)

Wann es losgeht weiß ich inzwischen, war heute zum Wandern in Wildbad mit Frau, Kind & Hund, um den trainierenden Recken zuzujubel,  habe aber nur Liebespieler auf dem Parkplatz getroffen, den weißen Wal habe ich gesehen, aber den Inhalt leider nicht ...

Vielleicht vielleicht kann ich doch auch mitfahren, mal sehen ob ich die Zeitplanung der nächsten 2 Wochen noch drehen kann ... ansonsten komm ich mit meiner Hupe um Schwarzspecht beizustehen ...


----------



## fez (13. Juni 2004)

ein ereignissreicher Vormittag:

- ca. 8 (?) BX, 3 x davon bei bei strömendem Rgen
- 2 x DH, einmal davon bei strömendem Regen
- ein heftiger Sturz Bernies beim letzten Sprung des BX durch in der Luft verreissen, schräg aufkommen und über Schottergras abschlittern Folge: heftige Abschürfungen am Knie, ansonsten dank Integralhelm nix (mit Skaterschüssel wärs Gesicht wohl nicht mehr so ansehnlich...).

Und pünktlich als unsere Vormittagskarte auslief und ausgestürzt war kam die Sonne raus....

Da waren Hannes, Speedbullit (ohne Panzer; deshalb zu Fuss aufm DH unterwegs zwecks Strecke kennenlernen) und Steffi. Und wie ich sehe auch Wooly nebst hochschwangerer Future-Beste-Hälfte. Dachtest Du das Rennen sei heute ? Schade das wir uns nicht getroffen haben...

eh haben sich alle ziemlich verpasst heute, Hannes haben wir nicht mehr geshen, Speedbullit und Steffi sind wohl auch ohne zu biken wieder gegangen (nächstes Mal wird über Pforzheim gefahren ! ...)


Dem eigentlichen Zweck dieses Ausflugs - Training für das grosse Ereigniss -sind wir heute nicht so richtig gerecht geworden. Durch die Matsche waren wir eigentlich mehr damit beschäftigt sturzfrei runterzuötteln und hatten meistens nicht genügend Speed um die vielen kleineren Jumps mitzunehmen, von den grösseren liessen wir sowieso die Finger. 

Ricktick, Du hast Dich ja auch durch den Platschregen nicht davon abhalten lassen es mit durchsichtigem Fox-Oma-Regenjäckchen tüchtig krachen zu lassen.



Gruss an alle


----------



## han (13. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ein heftiger Sturz Bernies beim letzten Sprung des BX durch in der Luft verreisen, schräg aufkommen und über Schottergras abschlittern Folge: heftige Abschürfungen am Knie, ansonsten dank Integralhelm nix (mit Skaterschüssel wärs Gesicht wohl nicht mehr so ansehnlich...).



Hey Bernhard, was machst du den für Sachen!??!?!?   Ich hoffe, dem Knie ist nichts schlimmes passiert?
ciao aus der Pfalz 
PS. mein Oberschenkel sieht zur Zeit aus wie ein Regenbogen


----------



## liebesspieler (13. Juni 2004)

als ich nach der dritten abfahrt wieder oben ankam und es in den moment anfing zu schütten hab ichs dann gepackt - da hätte die sonne, die ausm nach hauseweg rauskam, nichts mehr retten können 
naja bin nächstes wochenende auf jedenfall nochmal da und hoffe fürs rennen dann auf gutes wetter, so is das wirklich blöd

p.s.: gute besserung für dein knie bernhard


----------



## fez (13. Juni 2004)

bin die gesamte nächste Woche alleine mit den Mädels - und habe deswegen Null Zeit und Möglichkeit zum biken.

Bernhard und ich haben uns gedacht dass wir evtl. auch bei Regen das Rennen mitfahren denn schlimmer als heute kanns eh nicht mehr werden. 
Und am miserablen Ergebniss im Gesamt-Klassement ändert auch der Zeitverlust durch slippery-extreme-öddeling nichts. (immer schön die Erwartungen am Boden halten - dann kann das Ergebnis höchstens postiv überraschen - wie bei der deutschen Nationalmannschft...)


----------



## Speedbullit (13. Juni 2004)

nachdem wir den dh wieder zu fuß erklommen haben gab es noch eine schöne abkühlung von oben, damit es uns nicht zu heiß wurde. um möglichst schnell in die heimat zu brettern gings dann über pforzheim, was noch mit einem photo mit 70 km/h fürs familienalbum belohnt wurde. spitze.

see ya s


----------



## fez (13. Juni 2004)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> nachdem wir den dh wieder zu fuß erklommen haben gab es noch eine schöne abkühlung von oben, damit es uns nicht zu heiß wurde. um möglichst schnell in die heimat zu brettern gings dann über pforzheim, was noch mit einem photo mit 70 km/h fürs familienalbum belohnt wurde. spitze.
> 
> see ya s


Na, das ist doch schonmal was !

übrigens gibts in Pforzheim eine gute Abkürzung um schneller auf die Autobahn zu kommen und nicht langweilig in der Innenstadt rumzukurven - das nächstemal bei der Hinfahrt erkläre ich Dir wie...


----------



## Trailrider79 (14. Juni 2004)

und in pforzheim immer schön bremsen an gelben ampeln, sonst gibts noch mehr fotos fürs album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo Bernie,  wie gehts Deinem Knie ?

Hier die supergenialen Links zu Ripper 3, bestimmt auch für alle anderen Regenfahrer- und Läufer interessant:
Artikel: http://www.nsmb.com/community/ripper3wrap_06_04.php
 Video: http://www.whistleractionvideo.com/index2.php?act=main


----------



## Froschel (14. Juni 2004)

ja, dem Knie gehts den Umständen entsprechend gut, ist etwa so groß wie ein aufgeblasener Luftballon, ist aber nix schlimmeres nur Schürfwunde. Im Baggersee baden fällt allerdings erstmal flach  , tauchen auch    Muß mir jetzt unbedingt mal ne gescheite Hose zulegen mit der man sich so richtig rumkullern kann.


----------



## han (14. Juni 2004)

und was ist mit deinen heissen Leggin-Protektoren passiert?


----------



## Froschel (14. Juni 2004)

die hatte ich schon an, sind auch total unversehrt geblieben. Die sind einfach runtergerutscht obwohl die wirklich gut sitzen. Am besten man klebt die ans Bein, dann halten sie auch.


----------



## liebesspieler (14. Juni 2004)

ja sich in pforzheim mit der straßenverkehrsordnung anzulegen grenzt an wahnsinn - bei meiner heimfahrt wollten vor mir 2 noch über die gelbe ampel; im endeffeckt war sie dann rot und und es blitze 2x sehr hell  

also, wenn es regnet werd ich nicht mitfahren. macht einfach keinen spaß, wenn man die ganzen stepdowns/drops net so gut mitnehmen kann. aber zuschauen werde ich dann ggf. schon


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. Juni 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> wo er recht hat, hat er im grunde recht. nur nass is wildbad wirklich wildbad eigentlich.




Wie nun ????


----------



## Triple F (14. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Bernhard und ich haben uns gedacht dass wir evtl. auch bei Regen das Rennen mitfahren denn schlimmer als heute kanns eh nicht mehr werden.
> Und am miserablen Ergebniss im Gesamt-Klassement ändert auch der Zeitverlust durch slippery-extreme-öddeling nichts.



Jetzt fangste schon selber an mit dem "Extrem-Tiefstapeling", ach übringez, meine Kondition ist mal so was von im Keller und ich bin seit 3 Monaten nimmer auf dem Bike gewesen...  








*WANTED : * Starrgabel für mein DeKerf   

Wenn man das Bild im DDD-Forum postet, bricht für einige Herren ...äääähhh... Buben ein (Marketing-)Weltbild zusammen   !


----------



## Froschel (14. Juni 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> ...... ach übringez, meine Kondition ist mal so was von im Keller und ich bin seit 3 Monaten nimmer auf dem Bike gewesen...




das ist ja prima, dann kannst du ja auch am Rennen mitmachen, da geht`s nämlich nur bergab da brauchst du gar nicht strampeln


----------



## Triple F (14. Juni 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja prima, dann kannst du ja auch am Rennen mitmachen, da geht`s nämlich nur bergab da brauchst du gar nicht strampeln


Um bei den Männern mit zu fahren fehlt mit der Mumm und für Mädels-Klasse habe ich vorne zu viel Federweg ....(nein, die Gable bleibt drin !!!!   )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (14. Juni 2004)

Triple fährt zwar nicht selbst Fahrrad - aber in jeder freien Minute hängt er an diesen Muskel-Elektrostimulations-Geräten, weiss man doch...


----------



## fez (14. Juni 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> *WANTED : *Starrgabel für mein DeKerf
> 
> Wenn man das Bild im DDD-Forum postet, bricht für einige Herren ...äääähhh... Buben ein (Marketing-)Weltbild zusammen  !


Nein: im Wir-hängen-unser-grade-mal 8-Jahre-altes-Bike-an-die-Wand-im Hobbyraum-Classicforum bricht eine Welt zusammen !!!!


----------



## Triple F (14. Juni 2004)

Dass es anders geht, zeigte ja der Retro-Downhill am 1.5.


----------



## Speedbullit (18. Juni 2004)

Starte am sonntag einen zweiten trainingsversuch. von euch auch jemand zufälligerweise da?


----------



## fez (18. Juni 2004)

leider nicht. Und Bernhard wird wohl noch sein Knie schonen müssen.

Viel Spass

Gruss Frank

PS: Wenn Du Pforzheim West rausgefahren bist kommst du ja in ein Industriegebiet. Am Ende des Industriegebietes auf der Kuppe des Hügels ist eine Ampelanlage. Dort fährst Du rechts ab, in Richtung Krankenhaus Siloah (Silo-Ranch, hahaha). Du kommst dann automatisch runter ins Tal, dort angekommen fährst Du wieder rechts ab in Richtung BW. So sparst Du Dir das Gegurke durch die Pforzheimer Innenstadt.


----------



## crazyfreak (18. Juni 2004)

morgen,
bis wann wir das rennen ungefähr gehen wegennheimfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Juni 2004)

... bin jetzt den Rest der Woche in Bärlin! Reicht es, wenn man Sonntag 11 Uhr zum Samenlauf da ist?

Wer kommt denn jetzt von den Hardcore-Fans? Wooly, Froschel (Rollstuhl oder Krücke?), Skuehnen mit Töchterlein und ich mit Gattin. Sonst noch wer?

@ fez
Sollen wir was mitbringen? Massageöl, Powerriegel, Verbandszeug oder Klosterfraumelissengeist?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Juni 2004)

Sonntag, 27.06.2004, Wettertrend: Sonne, 28°, Wind 3-4 - optimale Bedingungen!

(http://www.wetteronline.de/Baden-Wuerttemb/Karlsruhe.htm)


----------



## fez (22. Juni 2004)

Mischung aus 1/3 Amphetamin und 2/3 Speed dürfte wohl ausreichen.

Seedingrun 11.00 bis 13.00 Uhr 
Rennlauf ab 13.30 Uhr 

Ob ihr euch die Besamung antun sollt müsst ihr entscheiden.... 
Auch ob ihr eure Damen mit hinschleppt (weiss nicht ob die soviel davon haben...)


----------



## Speedbullit (22. Juni 2004)

Die Ladies können doch mit vidoacam, phote etc. bestückt werden um den denkwürdigen moment gebührend festzuhalten. fez kommst du auch schon am sa?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Mischung aus 1/3 Amphetamin und 2/3 Speed dürfte wohl ausreichen.
> 
> Seedingrun 11.00 bis 13.00 Uhr
> Rennlauf ab 13.30 Uhr
> ...



Hat man doch gestern abend bei den Engländern gesehen, was ein fantastisches und fanatisches Publikum bewirken kann ...


----------



## fez (22. Juni 2004)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> fez kommst du auch schon am sa?


Eventuell

Schläfst du dort ? Schon, oder ? Überlege mir das nämlich auch....


----------



## Speedbullit (23. Juni 2004)

Ja komme vielleicht schon fr. abend. steht aber noch nicht fest. von sa auf so schlafen wir auf jedenfall dort ist mir sonst zu stressig. lieber gemütlich grillen und chillen und dann relaxed auf die piste.

bis sa 

soul long s


----------



## Timebandit (23. Juni 2004)

Hi Speedbullit!
Viel Spass und lass die alten Knochen heil! Ich hoffe nächste Woche dem King persönlich die Ehre erweisen zu dürfen !! Schönen Gruss an Steffi ,und mach die Luschen platt ! Grüsse aus Speyer


----------



## liebesspieler (24. Juni 2004)

hola,
also ich war heute vormittag in wildbad und ich muss schon sagen poah   . abgesehen davon, dass überall die streckenabgrenzungen erneuert und überall schicke kona plakate hängen, hat sich doch auch sonst so einiges getan. erstens mal war die strecke heute furztrocken, was mich doch sehr verwundert hat angesichts der wirklich guten regengüsse bei uns gestern. das hat der strecke nen total anderen charakter gegeben, ich konnte mich schon gar nicht mehr richtig an mein letztes mal richtig trocken in wildbad erinnern. also weicher fährt es sich eindeutig nass, jetzt gibts lauter tritte in den arsch . und dann wurde an der strecke doch schon einges gemacht, zB. ist ca. 2m nach der kehre/dem anlieger des donnerbalkens (übrigends wurden hier die fangnätze senkrecht wieder aufgerichtet   ) ein etwa 40-50cm stepdown errichtet worden. also etwas höher als die beiden kleineren, die 30m danach folgen. und nach diesen beiden kleineren stepdowns und der "northshore-kehre" ist auch gearbeitet worden. dieser links-rechts abschnitt in den wald rein war doch so schrecklich ausgewaschen, der fährt sich jetzt viel weicher - entder habens da erde hingeschmissen oder steine raus...egal, fährt sich gut. weiter ist mir nichts aufgefallen, aber angeblich wird heute auf jedenfall noch weiter an der strecke gebastelt.
kleiner wermutstropfen war, dass ich in dem abschnitt, der so steil und sandig beginnt und wo am anfang dieser kicker kommt die landung ein weniger verbockt hab und mich in den baum gebohrt hab - jetzt tut speziell der ringfinger ein bisschen weh, wird vermutlich so ne kapsel-bänder ******** sein, die mich erst nach 4 wochen wieder loslässt. 
so long


----------



## fez (24. Juni 2004)

Gratulation - dieser kleine Kicker hat mich auch schon abgeworfen (zu langsam und irgendwie hängengeblieben) - ich habe allerdings den Baum verfehlt und bin - wie weiland Jan Ulrich mich noch ein oder zwei Meter verbissen am Lenker festhaltend - in den Wald gebollert. 
Ich beneide dich ja um Deine Trainingsmöglichkeiten - ich kann evtl. erst am Samstag Spätnachmittag anreisen und dann halt noch 4 oder 5 mal runtergürkeln. 

Na ja, wünsche Dir dass Dein Ringfinger nicht schlimmer wird - man sieht sich !

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (24. Juni 2004)

hat sich auch hier was geändert ?


----------



## liebesspieler (24. Juni 2004)

nä, nüscht, dass mir da was aufgefallen wäre. war halt mal recht griffig aber der fels heute.


----------



## ricktick (24. Juni 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ricktick, Du hast Dich ja auch durch den Platschregen nicht davon abhalten lassen es mit durchsichtigem Fox-Oma-Regenjäckchen tüchtig krachen zu lassen.



Wenns nass ist macht es erst richtig Spass


----------



## liebesspieler (27. Juni 2004)

und und und und und?


----------



## fez (27. Juni 2004)

schade dass du nicht dabei sein konntest (ist der Finger doch schlimmer geworden?).

Samstag:
Ich konnte ja erst am Samstag-Nachmittag hinfahren und musste mich nachmelden. Eigentlich hatte ich mit Peter per email schon abgemacht dass ich das so machen würde, und er hatte gemeint dass das problemlos möglich sei,. In der Internetseite vom bikepark stand ja sogar etwas von wegen sonntag morgen nachmelden. Als ich dann so um 15.30 frohen Mutes in die Bikestation ging um mich anzumelden wurde ich aber von einem Helfer am Computer in Beamtenmanier schroff eines besseren belehrt: "Die Nachmeldezeit war bis um 12 Uhr". aha, soso, und was stand da im Internet von wegen Sonntag Morgen sogar möglich ect. ?.... Naja, nach einigem Gezerfe ging es dann doch noch und war mit der freundlichen Dame der Bikestation auch Null Problem. 40 Euro gelöhnt, eingetragen, fertig.... Bei brütender hitze gings auf den Bikercross um mich einwenig warmzufahren. Irgendwann fiel mir auf dass ich noch meinen Geldbeutel von der Anmeldung in der Hosentasche hatte. Da traf es sich doch prima dass an einem Stand unterhalb der Bikestation Klamotten verkauft wurden, eine lange Hose mit Abzipp-Beinen wollte ich eh haben, schon eingedenk Bernhards Unfall mit kurzen Hosen...
Als der Bikercross-Lift 17.30 zumachte gings auch flugs auf den DH zum "Training"... Dreimal habe ich es dann noch geschafft runterzufahren bis dann die letzte Bahn um 19.00 fuhr (und ich dachte eigentlich die fährt immer bis 20.00?)

So, jetzt muss ich noch mit meinem Schwiegervater noch was am Computer schaffen. Der Bericht wird fortgesetzt.


----------



## liebesspieler (27. Juni 2004)

war am samstag ja ne stunde da zum zuschauen, bin mal die halbe strecke runter- und wieder hochgeklettert (jesus, das geht mitm fahrrad leichter als zu fuß), waren ja wettertechnisch die besten voraussetzungen - beim wegfahren deinen wal gesehen, aber von dir nichts.


----------



## Wooly (27. Juni 2004)

Bericht des Fanclubs "Northern Lights Familienväter" findet sich hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1316219#post1316219


und noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Speedbullit (28. Juni 2004)

Danke an die applauskurve die mich kurzzeitig dazu beflügelt hat die bremse mal loszulassen. was leider aufgrund von zwei stürzen im finalelauf dann aber doch nichts genützt hat und es nur  fürs mittelfeld gelangt hat.

see ya s


----------



## crossie (28. Juni 2004)

das war's erstmal, ich hab ja hauptsächlich gefilmt... musste leider am sonntag noch arbeiten,  ... totaler mist, wär gern noch geblieben.


cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (28. Juni 2004)

edit


----------



## Froschel (28. Juni 2004)

tolle Bilder   



aber das Tomac ist und bleibt einfach pott häßlich !


----------



## liebesspieler (28. Juni 2004)

jetzt will ich aber schon ergebnisse noch hören


----------



## fez (28. Juni 2004)

auch interessieren - ich bin vor der Siegerehrung schon abgezischt nachdem der Sprecher im Ziel bei meinem Run gesagt hat " der Fahrer mit der Nummer 455 fährt eine Zeit von 4.45 und greift damit nicht ins Wertungs-Geschehen ein"


----------



## crossie (28. Juni 2004)

will auch ergebnisliste ! 

hab mal gegoogle't und nix brauchbares gefunden... mhmm....


----------



## Speedbullit (28. Juni 2004)

Klausmann hat wie immer gewonnen. zeit 2,39 min !!!!!!!!!!! eigentlich nicht nachzuvollziehen.

bei den herren hobby war die schnellste zeit glaube ich 3,05 farby der im vorlauf noch 3er war ist leider "nur 4er" geworden.

bei den senioren sind von ursprünglich ca 30 fahrern noch 19 angetreten. beste zeit auch hier so um 3,05. meine wenigkeit landete nach zwei kapitalen stürzen und einer zeit von 3,50 auf platz 11. was fez rausgeholt hat entzieht sich meiner kenntnis. 

auch wenn ich mit geprellter hüfte hier in der kanzlei sitz, muss ich sagen das rennen hat gerockt und jeder der nicht dabei war muss sich in den a.... beißen.

nächstes jahr wieder. hoffentlich mit mehr federweg für die bandscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## liebesspieler (28. Juni 2004)

apropos ziel, wo war das ziel jetzt eigentlich gesteckt?


----------



## crossie (28. Juni 2004)

liebesspieler schrieb:
			
		

> apropos ziel, wo war das ziel jetzt eigentlich gesteckt?



nach den holzbrücken... da gehts doch in serpentinen den berg runter, dann kommt ne teerstraße quer. da war ende.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. Juni 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings gelang es uns nicht, Bruder Fez zur Tagesbestzeit zu brüllen, allerdings absolvierte er den schwierigen DH im absolut smooven "Northern Lights Familienvater" Style, außerdem wurde er spontan zum bestgekleidetsten Abfahrer des Tages gekührt gekührt !!!



Aber hallo!!!


----------



## fez (28. Juni 2004)

Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> bei den senioren sind von ursprünglich ca 30 fahrern noch 19 angetreten


Wieso das denn eigentlich - hatten die alle keine Lust mehr, oder in der kurzen Zeitspanne irreperable Bike- bzw. körperliche Schäden ?



			
				Speedbullit schrieb:
			
		

> was fez rausgeholt hat entzieht sich meiner kenntnis.


Na, bestimmt Platz 19 !   
(und nächstes Jahr trete ich auf den Tretstücken auch richtig rein, versprochen)


----------



## RogerRobert (28. Juni 2004)

Ergänzend zu Speedbullits Ausführung: Kona-patient ist in der Amateurklasse Elite, 7ter geworden  .

Trozdem wäre es mal sehr interessant eine Ergebnisliste zu ´Gesicht zu bekommen. Hab auch schon mal an Bikers Paradise geschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort bekommen  

Jedenfalls war es ein ultimativ geiles We (Wetter, Strecke, Leute), haben gediegen gegrillt und gechillt und ich hab auch noch richtiges Anfängerglück gehabt  

@ Speedbullit: in 3 Wochen ist auch schon wieder DM in Todnau. Mit amateurwertung  


   Farby

P.S.: Fotos zu sehen wäre auch sehr geil...(Nr195, Schwarzes Kurzarmtrikot mit roten Ärmeln, schwarzer Helm und ein Gemini DH unterm Arsch  )


----------



## dh-biker (29. Juni 2004)

Hi,
hat jemand Bilder von mir am Samstag gemacht?
Ich bin der Martin (böser Crash)
 
Danke im vorraus

Gruss


----------



## fez (29. Juni 2004)

DIE 3 besten Zeiten, ohne Rücksicht auf Alter oder Klasse 

1. Markus Klausmann Lizenz Elite 2.39.55 

2. Schneider Frank Lizenz Elite 2.43.87 

3. Johannes Krist Lizenz Junioren 2.48.11 





3. Lauf " KING of BIKEPARK" 
um den Alpenrausch Pokal 
27. Juni 2004 Bad Wildbad 
Wertungslauf 

1 M14 Schüler Hobby 
Platz SNr. Zeit Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
1 245 3:33.16 Jopp, Nils Herborn Schneider Sports Herborn 
2 294 3:54.74 Ruppert, Gernot Singen 
3 173 4:02.64 Gaus, Jonas Bad Wildbad 
4 161 5:14.53 Galonska-Mangold, Fabian Kürnbach 

2 W15 Damen Hobby 
Platz SNr. Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
1 201 10:34.28 Reinhard, Bianca Höchstadt 

3 M15 Junioren Hobby 
Platz SNr. Zeit Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
1 234 3:09.09 Weiß, Johannes Bone Fackers e.V. Freeriders Paradise 
2 286 3:11.22 Harder, Daniel Tübingen Tecillo Co-Factory 
3 366 3:12.81 Kraft, Jens Radioktiv Rederberch Racing 
4 296 3:13.29 Bäuerle, Paul Pforzheim 
5 93 3:22.23 Wicht, Tobias Mountainbikefreunde Oberharz Zweirad Langer 
6 152 3:24.72 Bicheler, Frederik Bichiracing 
7 181 3:25.03 Hanko, Adrian Speyer 
8 197 3:28.37 Holweger, Paul Pforzheim 
9 435 3:30.13 Bott, Tobias Bad Wildbad Bikers Paradise 
10 168 3:40.77 Peltzer, Marco Neustadt 
11 440 3:41.18 Plümacher, Mike Bugenwald 
12 166 3:45.03 Hillmann, Markus Geraberg Rad-Art Racing e.V. 
13 172 3:45.73 Herm, Kai Leipzig 
14 174 4:07.89 Rittmann, Heiko Bikepark Bad Wildbad 
15 176 4:22.77 Egdmann, Marcus Ellwangen 
16 188 4:26.49 Hanko, Markus Speyer 
17 233 4:28.42 Pang, Jens-Michael Remshalden 
18 127 4:45.48 Wackenhut, Andre´ Bösingen 
19 401 7:08.17 Decker, Oliver Mainz FTF / FRM / REP 

4 M19 Herren Hobby 
Platz SNr. Zeit Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
1 131 3:04.08 Schielke, Joachim Backnang 
2 223 3:05.78 Zelfel, Martin Frose Finest Crousing 
3 224 3:05.88 Eichner, Thomas Aschersleben 
4 195 3:11.65 Arzberger, Fabian Heidelberg Bikecrew Heidelberg 
5 290 3:15.39 Seeger, Immanuel Bad Oeynhausen Modulbike Racing Team 
6 373 3:19.75 Weber, Alexander Ottersweier 
7 199 3:21.61 Döring, Tobias Heidelberg 
8 196 3:22.13 Schleising, Martin Heidelberg Team 75 racing 
9 310 3:24.55 van Oost Rom, Jepprey Bergen (uH) Kroone Liefting 
10 216 3:28.49 Büttner, Jörg Ginsheim F*@k the forest 
11 252 3:29.86 Schregel, Nils BaWü Wild-bikes 
12 185 3:31.34 Tonak, Ralph Soulrider e.V. 
13 250 3:36.28 Raff, Christian Schmitz Cargoball Racing Team 
14 338 3:38.75 Diether, Sascha BaWü Hot Chili / Ice Eyes 
15 180 3:40.18 Ludwig, Timo RV 08 Dudenhofen 
16 331 3:40.19 Hermann, Marco Dirtbikerz-zr fu.. - the - uhu - team 
17 328 3:40.35 Gericke, Benjamin RC Germania Weißenburg 
18 358 3:41.31 Strohmaier, Jochen Auenwald 
19 200 3:41.86 Hastik, Richard MTB Club St. Pölten Austria 
20 182 3:48.84 Lippl, Markus Pocking 
21 443 3:48.94 Thoma, Kai Rottenburg 
22 237 3:49.82 Lange, Jacob "`Kuba"' Menden Bikeman 
23 324 3:50.93 Dobrowohl, Lutz Ulm 
24 285 3:51.33 Maldaner, Pierre Emmelshausen Wolles Racing Team 
25 186 3:54.85 Andrada, Joel Ulm UUUUULM!!!!!! 
26 350 3:55.49 Pöschl, stefan No Pain no Gain 
27 226 3:55.76 Schneider, Axel Groß-Bieberau Toa´s Fahrradladen 
28 187 3:56.55 Krebs, Jörg Mannheim 
29 314 3:58.48 Felber, Marc Höchstadt 
30 386 4:07.45 Weber, Christian Pforzheim 
4 M19 Herren Hobby 
Platz SNr. Zeit Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
31 246 4:10.53 Eynöthen, Jan Rc77 Bocholt Tropenholz-Northshore-Rider 
32 189 4:16.87 Rosa, Romeo Stadtallendorf 
33 158 4:21.13 Van der Skuylk, Kurt Dworp Belgien 
34 361 4:24.44 Walter, Dominik RSV Falkenfels Bühlertal 
35 154 4:40.78 Engler, Oliver Nichterkennbar 
36 190 4:42.19 Weinkauf, Johannes Frankfurt am Main 
37 160 4:48.54 Bauer, Sven Bad Wildbad will Bier 
38 183 4:49.46 Ferraro, Giuseppe Ludwigshafen Joker sport Racing 
39 412 5:25.22 Topeclar, Ayhan Saddam Time Bandits Dortmund Vettec Türkei 
40 365 4:01.33 Langer, Thomas Renthendorf Rederbach Racing 
175 DNS Ziegler, Michael Groß-Bieberau 
159 DNS Dzndox, David Algemberg Belgien 
441 DNS Friedrichs, Christoph Babenhausen 
340 DNS Lichtscheidl, Manuel Wien RC Star Bike Austria 
173 DNS Gauß, Jonas Bad Wildbad 


M30 Senioren Hobby 
Platz SNr. Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
1 150 3:02.99 Maag, Sebastian Düsseldorf Nicolai 
2 169 3:12.41 Lenzewski, lenne Dortmund Dirty Dortmund 
3 236 3:23.18 Jopp, Volker Herborn Schneider Sport Herborn 
4 142 3:24.47 Vollmer, Nino Iserlohn bikeman / Actionsports 
5 360 3:28.99 Wagner, Detlef Ellenweiler www . Downhill - junkies .de 
6 308 3:33.49 Mulderij, Rene www.MTBFreak.NL NL 
7 306 3:37.83 Langer, Andreas Zellerfeld 
8 433 3:40.10 Neuses, Dirk Losheim am See Soulrider 
9 273 3:40.15 Klein, thomas Wiehl KRT 
10 229 3:40.67 Huschina, Harry MC Donalds Racing 
*11 198 3:50.23 Biegert, Sascha Limburgerhof *
12 203 3:52.11 Schmidt, Christian Vodkateam 
13 239 4:06.26 Mayka, Thomas Deutsche initiative MTB e.V. IBC DIM Racing Team 
14 269 4:07.19 Cesar, Hoyng Roth 
15 232 4:16.84 Peters, Thorsten Remshalden Willschwein 
16 999 4:17.84 Semisch, Stefan Wiernsheim 
17 337 4:19.98 König, Holger Owingen RSC Sigmaringen 
*18 455 4:45.41 Ziegler, Frank Northernlights* 
19 230 7:49.84 Rödl,Torsten Münster 
437 DNS Morsch, Frank 
108 DNS Patocka, Jan München 
217 DNS Reischl, Martin Mainaschaff 


5 Hardtail 
Platz SNr. Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
1 356 3:26.28 Schmid, Johannes Pforzheim BRD 
2 210 3:31.58 Herrmann, Bastian RC ´93 Winnenden Bike Inn / Kona BRD 
3 406 3:49.41 Trettin, Michael RSV Bad Oeynhausen BRD 
4 157 3:51.85 ****el, Sebastian TSV- Rittershausen X-Dide / Nox BRD 
5 167 3:52.41 Siegfried, Marcel rad-Art racing e.V. BRD 
6 151 4:08.22 Koenenmann, Maurice Lörrach Follow me BRD 
7 500 4:41.34 Ludvik, Steffen Ettlingen BRD 
8 414 4:45.17 Pingel, Andreas MTB Club Krakow am See BRD 
9 144 5:15.24 Schraag, Tim Bone Fa... BRD 
10 184 5:59.05 Tiefenböck, Matthias Flacht BRD 
160 DNF Bauer, Sven Bad Wildbad will Bier BRD 
104 DNF Roth, Sebastian Orchalden BRD 






6 W15 Damen Lizenz 
Platz SNr. Zeit Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
1 15 3:34.81 Kramer, Antje SC. Preußen Hochlarmark Zonenschein 
2 50 4:10.56 Weis, Isabell Darmstadt Axo Veltec 
3 130 4:19.62 Hohenwarter, Angelika Iserlohn / SC Hermagor Aut Team Bikeman 



7 M15 Junioren Lizenz 
Platz SNr. Zeit Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
1 90 2:48.11 Krist, Johannes TEAM BIKERS PARADISE / SOLID BIKES 
2 124 2:54.04 Sieber, Tobias speedfreeks Racing Team 
3 87 3:00.48 Neubert, Michael Ilmenau 
4 88 3:02.26 Balbierer, Rick Ilmenau Rad-Art Racing 
5 35 3:02.35 Strasser, Benny SZ Bad Wildbad Team Last 
6 114 3:14.99 Hartstein, Peter RSCI Wolfratshausen Bikers Paradise / Solid Bikes 
7 149 3:25.45 Tegge, Jakob RRC Aalen 
8 191 3:25.57 Lützeler, Willi RSC Victoriea Kerpen 
9 21 3:32.36 Key, Christian Radioaktiv Downhill e.V. Team Radioaktiv 
10 13 3:42.18 Denner, Bastian RWV Haselbach 
11 387 3:48.81 Debrs, Jonathan TSV 1920 Rittershausen Last 
4 DNF Geiser, Johannes DDMC-Solling Alutech / Joker-Sports 
54 DNS Förster, Eric Bike-Magic-Team-Cottbus Drössiger-Veloziehped-Firebike 


8 M30 Senioren Lizenz 
Platz SNr. Platz Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
1 82 2:56.12 Stromberg, Manfred Witten Fiat-Rotwild 
2 138 2:57.67 Höhns, Markus RSC Heilig Grab Wolles´s Racing Team 
3 57 3:04.92 Heydt, Jörg SCPH LAST 
4 326 3:06.26 Poure, Didier AS Platine VTT Campion Alsace M1 2005 
5 156 3:14.16 Lunardi, Franco Dornbirn Team Radcult Wolfurt Aut 
6 148 3:18.54 Winterhalter, Axel 
7 335 3:24.38 Remmy, Vincent VCNA Stratos Champion Alsace M2 2004 France 
8 364 3:26.81 Schmid, Michael SC Truchtelfingen 
9 96 3:32.56 Friedrich, Jörg SC Truchtelfingen 
10 179 3:58.46 Knorr, Andreas RV Edelweis Deidesheim 

9 M19 Elite Lizenz 
Platz SNr. Platz Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
1 2 2:39.55 Klausmann, Marcus Teningen GHOST international 
2 43 2:43.87 Schneider, Frank FT 1844 KRC/ Nicolai 
3 411 2:48.27 Blum, Holger SC Truchtelfingen Orange 
4 61 2:48.33 Kudella, Stefan RSV Stturmvogel Wattenscheid FELT 
5 27 2:50.48 Scollins, Zigmars bikeman 
6 86 2:50.70 Hedwig, Frank Langewiese Rad Art Racing 
7 6 2:50.75 Horstmann, Christian Wetzlar X-Ride / Vodkawasser 
8 92 2:50.88 van de Haterd, Wilfred Geffen Magura Racing Team NL 
9 192 2:52.45 Sieber, Andreas RV Rai - Breitenbach Fiat Rotwild 
10 8 2:53.15 Schnell, Michael RSV Eisenach Zonenschein 
11 125 2:53.34 Stratmann, dennis sc truchtelfingen fiat rotwild 
12 25 2:53.50 Schlifske, Gino RV Blau-Gelb Oberhausen Giant - Axo Deutschland 
13 124 2:54.04 Sieber, Tobias TV Dorf- erbach speedfreeks racing team 
14 146 2:55.63 Finkel, Simon SC Gerhausen MSC-Bikes 
15 67 2:56.11 Müller, Christian Ichtershausen Zonenschein 
16 72 2:56.53 Scheich, Jochen Gr-Bieberau TOA´S 
17 136 2:56.90 Mölders, Robin Moers 
18 118 2:57.04 Koch, Mario SSV Ulm 1846 NOX / Dragon 
19 64 2:57.97 Herold, Benjamin Radioaktiv Rudolstadt Rederberch Racing 
20 115 3:04.14 Mothes, Julian TSV 1860 München Radsport Balfa Deutschland 
21 165 3:04.21 Richter, Michael Müllheim Followme-Kona 
22 278 3:04.66 Haufe, Mike Blitz 2 Viersen Alutech 
23 193 3:08.63 Ruppert, Falco HMC Singen Balfa Deutschland 
24 375 3:09.09 Dobler, Daniel Team Kraftstoff Bikes 
25 18 3:09.50 Fricke, Daniel MTB-Club Ingelheim F*@k the forest 


9 M19 Elite Lizenz 
Platz SNr. Platz Name Verein/Ort Team Land 
26 210 3:10.17 Herrmann, Bastian RC ´93 Winnenden Bike Inn / Kona 
27 171 3:16.24 Sarioglou, Orlando Wheel & More e.V. 
28 128 3:16.75 Zintl, Markus TSV 1860 München Radsport 
29 31 3:19.41 Kossmann, Rainer SV SW Havixbeck Alutech 
30 442 3:19.47 Eichinger, Christoph ZE-Bikeparts 
31 145 3:20.91 Klemm, Lars SC Gerhausen 
32 272 3:22.26 Birk, Rudolph HSV Chemnitz 
33 122 3:30.13 Portsch, Carsten RC die Schwalben München 
34 271 3:40.64 Nothofer, Robert RSC Schwalmtal 
35 68 3:41.99 Friedrich, Peter Möckmühl 7 
36 71 3:47.05 Wutzler, Mike Theuma RSC Plauen 1997 e.V. 
*37 363 3:47.78 Bleimair, Tobias Mountain Bike Club Karlsruhe* 
38 264 3:48.13 Apel, Marco RSC Schönaich Eldorado 
39 53 5:39.78 Antic , Nino bbk Roberta Giant Germany 
40 178 6:49.05 Kisjuhasz, David Mannheim 
41 177 DNS Weigold, Andreas Stuttgat RV Stuttgardia


----------



## fez (29. Juni 2004)

Der Sonntag begann mit dem Pflichttrainingslauf. Speedbullit und ich fuhren um uns warmzufahren erstmal runter zum Lift des BikerX - der dann allerdings stand. Super, wieder hochgeschoben und gleich weiter zum Start des DH gelatscht. Hier lungerte auch schon eine ganze Meute von Downhillhungrigen rum, unter anderem traf ich hier noch einen Karlsruher Tobi vom mtb-club-karlsruhe mit seinem klassischen Yeti DH 6 mit Boxxer 151 (3.47 im Rennen). Als ich dann endlich mein Bike diese sausteile Treppe zur Startrampe hochgewuchtet hatte sagte mir Peter dass ich nicht auf der Liste der Starter stehen würde und noch mal zurück zur Bikestation solle um das dort zu klären. ???? Nach einigem Hin-und Her durfte ich dann wenigstens zuerst meinen Pflichtrainingslauf absolvieren. Ich hatte mir zwar von Speedbullit und Tobse verschiedene Tips zur Verbesserung meiner Renn-Linie eingeholt, aber sie dann noch im Pflichtrainingslauf oder gar im setting run auszutesten war mir dann doch ein wenig zu überstürztDer Pflichtrainingslauf lief ganz gut, der hohe Drop ging sauber, ok wunderbar. Nach dem hochshutteln ging ich dann in die Bikestation und - oh Wunder ich stand doch schon auf der Liste, also alles in Ordnung. 12.45 war dann der Zeitpunkt für meinen Setting run (nicht seeding run wie in der Ausschreibung stand J) gekommen. Mittlerweile wars auch schon sauheiss. Der erste Teil des setting runs lief super, ich war während des fahren ganz begeistert wie flüssig ich den Kurs fahren konnte. Dann allerdings habe ich die Anfahrt zum Bretterdrop (der vorher mindestens 8 x super geklappt hatte) nicht richtig getroffen, vielleicht einen Tick zu mittig und unsauber gelandet  und prompt hatte ich mich hübsch frontal abgelegt. Dank Vollhelm ist aber meinem hübschen Gesicht nichts passiert  ohne diesen hätte ich mir wohl schön das Kinn abrasiert Mein Fahrrädchen ist ohne mich weitergefahren, denn als ich mich wieder aufgerappelt hatte haben es Zuschauer gerade ein ganzes Stück weiter weg aus dem Wald gezogen.

Mit den im setting run erzielten Fahrzeiten wird ja die Startreihenfolge nach dem Motto je schneller  desto später festgelegt. Das Problem war nur das ewig lange überhaupt keine Liste der Startreihenfolge existierte, und als dann endlich eine da war die Senioren nicht darauf zu finden waren. Wir sind dann eine ganze Weile oben beim Start rumgelungert, dort habe ich dann so nach und nach auch die Northernlights getroffen nämlich Stephan nebst Frau und Tochter, Schwarzspecht und Frau, Bernhard, Armin, Markus, Jutta nebst ungeborenem Sohnemann.

Im eigentlichen Rennlauf gab ich mit Sicherheit nicht alles - aber mehr war mir einfach zu riskant (Zeit 4,49 glaube ich). Zwischendurch wurde ich von den Northerlights angefeuert, Super, Danke !!!

Resumee: ein sehr spassiges und nettes WE bei dem ich fahrtechnisch viel lernen konnte und endlich auch mal die Pro-Fahrer live runterheizen sehen konnte. Ein ganz kleines _leider_ gab es auch - ich war körperlich nicht besonders fit. Schon unter der Woche war eine Erkältung im Anmarsch die ich dann aber mit ganzer Kraft unterdrückt habe aber am Renn-WE war sie doch schon deutlich zu spüren.

Vielen Dank noch mal an dieser Stelle für den grandiosen Support durch die Northernlights !!!!


----------



## Triple F (29. Juni 2004)

Glückwunsch, Euch beiden und an die anderen....

 sehe ich richtig, dass man sich in 3 1/2 mit nem Hardtail die Strecke runterschmeißen kann?? Ach du Schalke...


----------



## Wooly (29. Juni 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch, Euch beiden und an die anderen....
> 
> sehe ich richtig, dass man sich in 3 1/2 mit nem Hardtail die Strecke runterschmeißen kann?? Ach du Schalke...



und auch noch richtig flüssig, wenn man es nicht mit eigenen Augen sieht glaubt man es kaum. Um die These mal wieder hervorzuholen: 10% ist das Bike, 90 % der Fahrer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossie (30. Juni 2004)

dh-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hat jemand Bilder von mir am Samstag gemacht?
> Ich bin der Martin (böser Crash)
> 
> ...



ja. ne kurve vor dem crash hab ich noch ein bild von dir gemacht... wie gehts dir denn inzwischen?


----------



## fez (30. Juni 2004)

_wo_ und _wie_ hats Dich den zerrissen ?


----------



## Chaka-Checka (30. Juni 2004)

dh-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hat jemand Bilder von mir am Samstag gemacht?
> Ich bin der Martin (böser Crash)
> 
> ...



hey martin...

was machen die rippen?
nochmal danke für's für übernachten..   ich freu mich   

biz denne, Joel


----------



## j.e.t. (30. Juni 2004)

@Martin: warst du der wegen dem die strecke gesperrt wurde???


----------



## dh-biker (30. Juni 2004)

Na ja mir geht es den Umständen entsprechend.
Hab ziemlich harte Drogen vom Doc bekommen und bin so ein bisschen am Fliegen. Nachts beim schlafen hab ich halt scheiß schmerzen.

Ja ich glaub ich war der einzige der solange auf dem DH rumlag  

@joel: passt schon, immer wieder gern.

Danke für das BIld.


----------



## ricktick (30. Juni 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Glückwunsch, Euch beiden und an die anderen....
> 
> sehe ich richtig, dass man sich in 3 1/2 mit nem Hardtail die Strecke runterschmeißen kann?? Ach du Schalke...



3 1/2 war ich 
Gute besserung Martin


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2004)

Shapeau!!


----------



## freeride666 (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche dringend fotos und videos vom King of Bikepark in Bad Wildbad. Vielleicht hat ja sogar jemand ein Foto von mir (433) gemacht.

Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte


----------



## dh-biker (5. Juli 2004)

Hi 
vielleicht schaff ich es bis morgen die Bilder online z stellen auf www.bikers-paradise.org unter Bikepark .
Da sind auf jedenfall jede menge dabei. Musst mal schauen

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. Oktober 2004)

beim rumstöbern im Netz bin ich auf die seite von Thaischarf gestossen - und durfte mich in seiner Bildergalerie wiederfinden. Freut mich sehr ! und deshalb muss ich euch nun dieses Bildchen aufs Auge drücken:


----------



## liebesspieler (12. Oktober 2004)

arrrrrrr....sexy


----------

